# US Spouse Visa - Affidavit of Sponsor



## bettybota25 (May 30, 2014)

Hi 
Just filed the I-130 in London to move to the US with my USC hubby. Been married over four years. I read several places that if we do the process outside the US my USC hubby can't be my sponsor. Is there any way around it? We should have enough money in savings to show that we are not going to be a burden to the government. We don't have anyone close enough to ask to be our sponsors since hubby moved away from the US as a child. Could always ask his mom's friends but it seems like an imposition. Any advice on how we can avoid being a pain to someone else would be great


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

bettybota25 said:


> I read several places that if we do the process outside the US my USC hubby can't be my sponsor.


Not correct, or at least not always correct.

Your U.S. citizen-husband must take positive steps to prepare to move to the United States _when the time comes_ later in the visa process. For now, sit back and relax. It's taking a long time for I-130s to be processed.


----------



## bettybota25 (May 30, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Not correct, or at least not always correct.
> 
> Your U.S. citizen-husband must take positive steps to prepare to move to the United States _when the time comes_ later in the visa process. For now, sit back and relax. It's taking a long time for I-130s to be processed.


Hi there! 
Thanks for replying. From the examples I have seen of people who shared their process, DCF is taking about 4 months on average. As of yesterday DCF London is saying they are processing forms they received a month ago, which is kind of encouraging because before yesterday the lag time was 1.5 months. If that is only a lucky few then I guess I am getting too excited  Is a job offer from a US company good enough or would they expect more proof. Ideally we would both like to see the place we are going to rent instead of just one of us going ahead. But if that is the only way to do it I guess we will just have to go with it.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It depends since there are multiple options. For example, if he works for a U.S. headquartered company engaged in the export of U.S. products or services, there's a special "low burden" category for such individuals.

If push comes to shove then nowadays with Skype, Facetime, and the like your husband can broadcast his U.S. rental property tours to you as he takes them. I don't think U.S. immigration requirements specify the length of lease anyway, and there are many options for short-term housing in the U.S.


----------



## bettybota25 (May 30, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> It depends since there are multiple options. For example, if he works for a U.S. headquartered company engaged in the export of U.S. products or services, there's a special "low burden" category for such individuals.
> 
> If push comes to shove then nowadays with Skype, Facetime, and the like your husband can broadcast his U.S. rental property tours to you as he takes them. I don't think U.S. immigration requirements specify the length of lease anyway, and there are many options for short-term housing in the U.S.


Thanks again BBCWatcher! Hubby works for a UK research institute, no ties with US. And skype is how we decided on our current home 6 years ago!  It wasn't a fun experience to be honest. Huge time drain. That is why trying to avoid going through it again. But like you say...push comes to shove we will have to repeat the process with a short term lease. IMHO they should first check if the USC if he is able to support his family and then if not ask for other sponsors...but lets see what happens next.


----------

